# Episode Discussion



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 27, 2022)

In anticipation of the series and to keep things organized. I created a subforum for season one of Rings of Power. It's hidden since the series hasn't actually been released yet but I'll unhide it once the first episode airs. Each episode will have its own thread that we can discuss the episodes as they're airing and after. Only Mods will be able to post new messages because we don't need 10000 new posts for every episode. If you'd like to discuss an episode you can do so in the designated thread. The "Rings of Power" forum (the one we've been discussing in) will continue to be for overall generall series discussion, the individual episode thread can be used to discuss the episodes. Please DON"T forget to use the spoiler tag for any spoilers in case some users haven't watched yet. To do so:

`[ISPOILER]Surround your text like this.[/ISPOILER]`
^using the above format, your spoiler messages will look like this:


Spoiler



This is a spoiler!



For a preview, it'll look like this:


----------

